# FOUND Indian Ringneck Peterborough



## Slackey (Dec 8, 2009)

A friend of mine has found an Indian Ringneck flying around his work today. It was found at Perkins Engines Peterborough. It is not rung but is tame.

If you know of someone who has lost the above please get in touch.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Ah there are wild flocks of Ringnecks in the UK however being tame you would presume it is an escaped pet.

Is it alert and active?


----------

